# Custom Sounds



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Maybe spawning this as a seperate thread will revive the original thread. Basically, I have some doubts whether or not Tivo actually implemented custom sounds on the real hardware.

Here's the original thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286004

The example I wrote there *should* have worked on a real unit, but it doesn't. The simulator plays these files without any problems. The answer I got from Tivo was based on streaming MP3s, which works fine but isn't what I'm looking for.
According to the manual on page 20 it states that mono PCM, 16-bit signed audio at 8khz should work. The max. file size is 128Kb, or 16KB which is about 2 seconds worth of audio. Not a great deal, but still worth it.
I've tried Sun audio format, raw data, even the files that came with the simulator, which you'd expect to work, right?

The API looks for a .snd extension which hints that it should be a Sun audio type file.

I've tried it, s2kdave has tried it, people on SourceForge have tried it... All without any results. I don't want to waste more time on this than I have to, so I'm trying to eliminate the obvious:

DID TIVO ACTUALLY IMPLEMENT THIS FEATURE?!

If not, fine.. Just let me know and I can move on.. If they did, what are we missing?

Thanks!

Yvo


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

I'll second that. I couldn't get custom sounds to work. I don't have the right software to be sure those files I used were exactly to spec, but they claimed to be.


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

I've gone through a number of tools. SoX is one tool that allows you to convert from a number of formats.
It did add some text ( converted by SoX or something like that ), which I manually removed, aligned to the specific boundaries, null terminated and all that good stuff. 

Still, nada, nothing, zip and zilch. Tivo? Anyone here shed some light on this?


Yvo


----------

